# First Day of Obedience



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think Misha liked it! Lots of large breed puppies, and 4 adult Pitt Bulls...I....can...do....this! Misha was a good girl, slept through the lecture part, even with dogs barking and carrying on. Then acted like a pro when we were learning "watch me", "sit", and "out" (relax). My only complaint is she came home with green feet and lower legs from the grass. :argh::argh:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a great start. It sounds like Misha will excel in class.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Way to go Misha and you N2Mischief. I hope you know the reason she was so relaxed around all those big dogs is you helped her understand it was a safe and good place to be. I am sure you will do great. If you decide you really like it i hope you will compete. It has greatly strengthened and deepened my relationship with Lily for us to have a job that we do together.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Poodle are typically amazing in these kind of classes! Very smart and attentive to you during class.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think I do want to compete. Misha is really good at completely ignoring the other dogs and focusing on me. I was hoping to strengthen our bond. I would love to do agility some day as well. My main purpose though is to give Misha confidence in most situations. 

I had pugs for years, then a jack russell, chihuahuas (still have two), my daughters English Bull Dog, but hadn't had a poodle for many years. I guess i had forgotten how wonderful they are. I just LOVE this dog!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They are awesome!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like fun!
I already have all of the classes lined up for my next one and I can't wait - I always feel like a cheater because having a poodle makes it so easy - all I need is the puppy lol!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes Tiny Poodles they do make us look good even when we are being dopey. I have certainly NQd us at least as often as Lily has! She is such a clever girl.


----------

